# Flashing Oil Light on hills and when stopped



## dumpstar (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi,

I noticed about a week ago the oil light flashing on my 2005 Nissan Frontier while stopped on a steep hill. I noticed it again but this time while I was stopped at a light and when I hit the gas it goes away. About a month ago I had my oil changed and the oil pressure sensor replaced after my oil pressure was reading high (replacing the oil sensor ended up fixing the issue). Oil level is good and I'm not hearing any odd sounds from the engine. Any ideas what it could be? Is it possible the sensor was installed incorrectly. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

check your oil life and make sure its full. if for any reason it's low it may be causing the low oil pressure at idle. if not then it could be a faulty part. was it an oem nissan part or aftermarket?


----------



## dumpstar (Apr 9, 2016)

I believe it's an aftermarket part. They comp'd it for me because of some other issue and forgot to include it on my invoice. Checked my oil level, it may be a tad under full so hopefully that's the issue.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

Well how long did the original part last? i find that the oem parts are the best way to go because if it lasted 100k then you can expect the new one to last another 100k. but in my opinion if your oil level is still on the stick then its not an oil level issue but more of a faulty part.


----------

